# Searching for the name of a song. help!



## lostchildhood (Jan 25, 2008)

hello all. recently while i wwas listening to piano concerto in f minor - largo by js bach, i was reminded of another song i used to listen to while stargazing as a child. i remember it very clearly, but i don't recall the composer or the name of the song. (although i'm pretty sure it was bach)

the tune is VERY similar to the largo section of piano concerto in f minor by js bach, but i remember that the melody was carried by an oboe. almost leading me to believe that it is the same song without all the little trills and embellishments in the piano version and played by an oboe. the song i'm thinking of even has the same plucked strings on beats 2 and 3 as in the piano concerto. the song starts out immediately with the oboe playing a long note maybe a half or whole note. 

in this particular recording i'm thinking of you could even hear the clicking of the keys and a little bit of the player's breathing. and i recall that there is a slow guitar song on the same CD (even though there may be thousands of recordings with this oboe song and not the guitar song) but perhaps atleast one of you may have heard this album? or even know which song i'm talking about? i'm pretty sure it was a bach compilation CD since who else prolific composed music for both oboe and guitar? any help would be much appreciated! thanks in advance!

i have included a clip of the piano concerto for reference

the part of the tune that reminded me is heard at 9.5 to 12 seconds. and again in the octave? jump at 17-22seconds. also it ends in the same style as at 1:33-1:47


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

'who else prolific composed music for both oboe and guitar'

probably vivaldi.

are you thinking of the well-know 'air on the g string'? by bach?
as far as actual piano...wouldn't your sample really have been for something besides piano, but you heard it played using a piano>

dj


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm just guessing here: you probably heard the same concerto. Bach wrote a lot of concerti for varied instruments, but most of them survive today in their harpsichord version. It could be that you heard a reconstruction of the original composition for Oboe (d' amore?).


----------



## lostchildhood (Jan 25, 2008)

so do you think it would be called an oboe concerto? or something like "piano concerto for oboe" ?


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

EDIT:

There is only one F minor concerto for keyboard and strings by Bach, which is BWV1056 

I looked up in the BWV, and actually this second movement was taken from the Sinfonia that opens the cantata "	Ich steh' mit einem Fuss im Grabe", BWV 156

Fun fact: the sinfonia is scored for solo Oboe with strings and continuo! That might be what you're looking for.


----------



## lostchildhood (Jan 25, 2008)

yeeeaaaaah!!!!! You Are Correctt!!!! Thank You!!!!    

wow, so you do you think this sounds like the piano concerto i posted above? (even though bwv156 is apparently in f MAJOR)


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

My pleasure  I like trying to identify music clips or any of these situations. It's like a detective game!

So yeah, the BWV156 Cantata as a whole is in F major, but the sinfonia overture is probably in minor, or else it would sound totally different.

Anyway, thanks for making me discover this little tune. There's so much Bach, you simply can't know it all!


----------



## G-string (Jan 28, 2008)

is this the F minor concerto bach???


----------

